# i wanna race



## caseman56 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a Case 222 hydriv 12hp kohler engine and I would like to know anything that can help me in my start to make this tractor into a racing tractor. anything that would help me is needed.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Best bet is to go to heymow.com - Lawn Mower Racing Forum - Index - thats a site for lawntractor racers- when you build a tractor for racing, theres strict saftey guidelines per class.

Or if this is for just running around your property , you still want to build it safe ( safe as possible) .

Ive 'tweeked' a few tractors, learning on each one- my last was a twin cylender murray that was nearly stock - it was very fast and handled very badly , nearly crashed it more then a few times.

Best things for a 'non racing' modifed tractor is : direct steering, lowering, brakes AND a helmit/safety gear.

For driveline, hydro transmissions are out - they cant handle any sort of modifying for speed- best bet is either a manual trans( modifed to handle speed) , peerless 700 ( side output gear and lower input pulley) or right angle gear box ( off a large decked cub, gravely, JD) to a straight rear axle ( for best traction/power).

Stock front wheels are out, some sort of bering hub should be used - stock spindles should be upgraded as well.

Keep in mind stock tractors are designed for 5-8mph - anything more needs extensive modifcations to be driven safe as possible.


----------



## caseman56 (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you ever heard of a case 222 being modified for racing?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most racers use small huffy type tractors - because of lightweight design, but there are alot of different tractors being used for racing . Weird and unusual tractors are also common, just for variety and set themselves apart from the norm.


----------



## gamedrifter (Apr 13, 2012)

That frame is one of the best you can have, its not light but it is sure as hell strong. All you have to do is find a way to lower it. I wouldnt use it in an oval track race but instead more of an longer track (wide turns ect). The craftsmens will be faster than you on straight stretches but youll be laughing the moment they hit the first ruts, plus you have the option of fitting in a much larger motor cause you frame is built for it.


----------

